

Transfers a hot commodity for colleges - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10087/1046224-298.stm

======
jamesbressi
"In the hyper-competitive world of college admissions, transfer students have
become the latest sought-after commodity, viewed as increasingly important to
keeping seats filled and diversifying the student body through their varied
backgrounds."

It was the superior treatment of university as a business at the cost of
education that made me weary of post-secondary education here in The United
States. I watched the shift happen at the turn of the century, especially at
the university I attended in Philadelphia, PA.

I am all for running anything (for profit or not) as a business to financially
sustain and grow success and value, almost nothing is free, but I don't
believe you do it at the expense of the true purpose--in this case: education.

So, when I see things like this, it makes me even more disappointed and
rehashes my thoughts on creating a co-op university not influenced by the
"business of post-secondary education"; self-sustained and grown through the
fruits of the student and faculty body labor by intertwining education and
real world experience from beginning through the entirety of the curriculum.
In other words, each program in the university is actually a business, creates
product, sells product, etc. I could go on and on, but I think I have already
been a little long in the tooth.

~~~
AmericanOP
Similar frustrations, similar daydreams.

------
stcredzero
_In the hyper-competitive world of college admissions, transfer students have
become the latest sought-after commodity, viewed as increasingly important to
keeping seats filled and diversifying the student body through their varied
backgrounds._

One can also see the transfer students with high GPAs as "proven performers."

------
tokenadult
I knew two men in my Baby Boomer generation who each managed to attend four
different undergraduate institutions in pursuit of an undergraduate degree,
finishing their degree programs in four years. They kept trading up year by
year, transferring their credits to each new college they attended. They have
both had successful careers in what they have chosen to do. Don't give up.
Keep pushing forward.

------
johnrob
Law schools often use transfers as a way to increase head count without
lowering admission standards.

